# Darwin> Configuration de Bind



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2001)

situation de départ:

je dispose d'une ligne avec ip fixe et d'un imac flower power sur lequel
j'ai installé mac os x server.

j'ai commencé par configurer l'accès à internet:

adresse ip: 195.162.206.281
sous-réseau: 255.255.255.288
router: 195.162.206.286

serveurs de noms (ip de mon provider):

195.162.196.2
195.162.196.2

no problemo, ça fonctionne. les problèmes commence à surgir lorsque je
décide d'héberger mon site internet sur mon serveur. tout d'abord j'ai
déclarer ns.mondomaine.com sur networksolutions avec l'ip suivante:
195.162.206.281, j'ai également réservé l'adresse www.mondomaine.com. 

renseignements pris, je dois configurer bind j'ai modifié le fichier
named.conf dans /etc et créé les fichiers ad hoc dans var/named:
db.mondomaine et db.mondomaine.rev

dans server admin j'ai ajouté une entrée dans le service web: www.mondomaine.com,  les droits d'accès sont ok. dans l'ongler réseau j'ai
activé le service dns.

et bien cela ne fonctionne pas :-o j'accède correctement au site via l'ip de
la machine, mais pas avec avec l'adresse www.modomaine.com. 

autre détail, j'ai fais un nslookup pour vérifier la correspondance:

le nslookup seul me renvoi le serveur de nom de mon provider et l'ip
associée.

nslookup ns.mondomaine.com

renvoi le nom de mon serveur de nom et son ip mais précédé de:
non authoritative answer. bizarre bizarre

j'ai bien essayé de supprimer les adresses de mon provider dans le fichier
/etc/resolv.conf et de les remplacer par:

domain mondomaine.com
nameserver 195.162.206.281

mais dans ce cas lorsque je relance le serveur, il pédale dans la choucroute
pour configurer le réseau, je n'ai plus accès à internet et le nslookup
renvoi le nom de ma bécane et 0.0.0.0 comme adresse ip.

bref je nage, la doc de mac os x server ne dis rien sur la configuration de
bind. vous l'aurez compris un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue ;-)

@+ draz


----------



## Gérard Bronner (16 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais je ne pense pas que ton bind est en cause (enfin pas pour le moment).

Fais un whois sur le serveur whois.networksolutions.com. Tu verras que les dns pour ton domaine sont ceux de ton provider. C'est à eux de faire pointer www.mondomaine.com  sur ton mac. Tant que ce n'est pas fait, ça ne peut pas marcher.

A+

[16 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gerard Bronner]


----------

